# Death Grip Now Available for Bowtech Destroyers



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Tim_Edwards (Apr 8, 2010)

pics


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*Great product here*

If you have torque issues whether its gripping the bow the same way every time or trying to grip a bow with gloves on in cold weather, this grip is something to try out. At full draw you dont have to think about a single but exicuting your shot because the grip has you covered. Chech out his video. It flat out works. 








Van Handle said:


> Death Grip Now Available for Bowtech Destroyers in right hand models only. Finished in the standard Carbon Fiber or Mossy Oak New Break-up and Obsession Camo patterns.


----------



## FishingBen (Oct 12, 2009)

Pictures


----------

